# what would you do!!!!!!!



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

ok so dh and i have been ttc for almost 4 years dh really wants his own baby

we are due to start clomid around first week in feb 

my sister is getting married in sept and im her bridesmaid now i had a dress but i lot a fair bit of wieght and its now to big but could be taken in but its the wron colour so today me and my mum went to get me a new one

the original design is discontinuted so we picked a new desing well my sis did this one is much more figure hugging a corset top and aline skirt now its gorg

but on the way back from the dress shop my mum said theres no room for stowaways so id better not get pregnant before the wedding 

now im looking forward to my sis wedding and being her bmaid but i dont want to not try to be pregnant

i done expect the clomid to work straight away or even at all as im just starting out but what if it does happen 

what would you do
would you wait till june and then start trying properly on the clomid bearing in mind im due back in july to hospital for review and perhaps dosage increase if nothing has happened


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey hun  

Its really up to you whether you want to wait, though i'm sure your sister would be so over the moon at you getting pregnant she wouldn't mind about a dress!

I personally would keep on trying (but i'm impatient!)

If you don't start the clomid straight away though just tell your Dr/consultant so they can adjust when you have to go back for review

X


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks abbybella

im impatient too and i keep thinking its taken this long to get this far i dont want to wait to start i wanna start now

my sister has said she wont mind if im pregnant its my mum who saying to hold off but i keep thinking what if i hoold off and then i take my 6 months worth after sept and it doesnt work so i need to go up a dosage then basically i wasted 6 months waiting when i coulod have been taking and in july the dr could put it up  if im making sense

i think i will just do it ans if i get pregant my mum will just have to deal with it


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I would just tell you to go with the flow and if you get pregnant then I'm sure your sister will understand

Good luck with your TTC Hun     


Kelli


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks kellixxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i certainly would not put off my TTC for a wedding, look at these people who fall "accidently" they manage BUT if you want to hold off that is your decision, personally i think go for it hunny, you cant put things on hold  

xxx


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

I would do the Clomid.  Honestly if you were to wait until it's "convenient" to be pregnant it may never happen...  There is always weddings, parties, trips, family stress, busy times at work, etc.  Do what you can to get pregnant and the rest can be altered to suit.    Good luck!


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

On a related note, I went to the orthodontist yesterday.  In order to re-straighten my teeth (I "forgot" to wear my retainer), I will need braces for six months.  However, he needs to do an x-ray in March before he starts the treatment.

I mentioned that I was on Clomid, and he said if I did get lucky by the time of my next appointment, he'd rather put the whole thing on hold than do an x-ray.  

I do sympathise though.  I find I worry about things like that too.  I have 4 weddings coming up this year, one in the US, and I wonder whether I'll be able to go, and what I'd wear...

However, I agree with the other girls.  It would be daft to postpone your treatment just to fit into a dress.


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks everyone
i mentioned putting it off last nite to dh and he went nuts

he said hes waited to long for this baby and if i get pregnant then they will all just have to deal with it as far as hes concerned us having a baby together is far more important than me being bridesmaid for my sister

he actually brought tears to my eyes last night when he went on about all he wants is to hug me in bed a night and feel our baby move around inside me and how he wants to strip the baby to his or her nappy and take his top off and lie just skin again skin

hes never ever mentioned anything like that before i had always thought i was the one who wanted a baby the most and he although he wanted one was just kinda trying to keep me happy but no he really does want his own we baby 


anyway the decison was made im starting the clomid and if it happens it was meant to be and my mum will just need to deal with it


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aw Bub its lovely when they actually let you know how they are feeling + sound like it was a very overwhelming conversation last night but just what you needed to hear ey hunny  

right goodluck with this cycle + jump onto the clomid girls board + they will support you through your cycles hunny   they great bunch as you know  

xxx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

aww thanks cleg it was so nice he doesnt normally share like that but i think he was so angry at the idea of not taking it that he let it all out


im loving being on here already its so nice and everyone is so friendly


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hiya

Just read your post and if I were you Id go ahead with the clomid, as your man says a baby is important and if your pregnant by the time the wedding comes round then so be it.  Dont pospone trying for a baby for a wedding.

Good luck  

Sandra xxx


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks sandra we have decided not to after all it may not happen and if it does well we will be over the moon and if everyone else cant be then thats just their hard luck


----------



## 16crab (Jan 4, 2008)

I would say you are making the right choice, and if sis will be happy for you that you are pg don't worry about mum. You'll get another dress!
I wish I hadn't put off ttc - I wanted two kids close in age but held off a bit bc I wanted to have a sept. due date to coincide with the school year (dh and I are both teachers) - well, here we are 13 months later and no bfp... I always wonder what if I'd started ttc a cycle or two earlier...??
Well good luck - I think it's best to grab every possible opportunity!!
Deb


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

16crab said:


> I would say you are making the right choice, and if sis will be happy for you that you are pg don't worry about mum. You'll get another dress!
> I wish I hadn't put off ttc - I wanted two kids close in age but held off a bit bc I wanted to have a sept. due date to coincide with the school year (dh and I are both teachers) - well, here we are 13 months later and no bfp... I always wonder what if I'd started ttc a cycle or two earlier...??
> Well good luck - I think it's best to grab every possible opportunity!!
> Deb


Yes, I thought that too - I start a course in September and was hoping I could complete it whilst on maternity leave.

aaaaannnd... that's not going to happen and if I get pg at all, I'll probably be due in the middle of exams.


----------

